# What model is this unit?



## Ercove21 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello all, this is my second post. My first post led to the revival of the machine and this post hopefully will lead to the long lasting life of my machine. I can't figure out what model number my machine is. I need this info to try and find parts...specifically a track tension adjuster for the right side (left is pictured below). Also to figure out where the oil drain is. If anyone can help please leave your 2 cents. Much appreciated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

correct me if i am wrong but i think the oil drain is in the first pic of the second row. that square headed bolt. 

not familiar with these blowers but once you find out I'm sure you can find a free or cheap donor machine on craigslist for parts.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Take the entire track assy and disassemble it and lube it. You will find that some of the axels are rusty and seized inside the plastic wheels.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I found this manual and it may be close enough to help with parts and maintenance-


Sears model 536.884811 5/23 Trac Blower-
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B0J8tVzfnr5VcHpYLU9oSFpfSkk


Your Sears 143.975001 motor is actually a Tecumseh HSSK50-67338R for ordering parts.
 

Tecumseh Service Manual-http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


To bad you didn't copy the model number before drilling through the sticker.


----------

